# KG381 + Ergopost Ti2 = Disappointment! RANT



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

I am trying to maintain a positive outlook but...

Anyone here experienced seatpost damage from KG381/481 series seatpost binder? I have now gone through THREE Ergopost Ti2's - the most recent was professionally installed at LBS (authorized LOOK dealer) using carbon paste, proper torque spec, and even a new binder bolt assembly. After a few hundred miles, the post has slipped and the binder has gouged the carbon surface to the point where it is unusable (not to mention unsafe). Same as happened twice before - seams too much torque = crushed post, not enough = slip and gouge.

Funny thing is, I know other riders who have the same set-up except that their ergopost has a gloss finish and they've had zero problems. Hm. I know LOOK abandoned that particular binder post design because it's flawed (okay, it sucks). They've been good enough to warranty the 2 damaged posts which I appreciate, but the down-time is getting to be a bit of hassle. :mad2: One could argue that LOOK should warranty the entire frame (products in this price range should be of superior quality) or at least offer a substantial credit toward a trade-up though I really don't expect either to happen any time soon.

Anyway, am I doomed to go with an aluminum post? Is there something else I can do to prevent this kind of damage? Or should I part ways with my beloved 381 in favor of that Responsorium I've been eyeballing lately?

Any advice from you kind folks who are more knowledgeable than I would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, just me, but I'd go with different post. But then, I'm a Thomson fan - easy and precise set up of saddle angle, plus more or less indestructible. Tried to have Look bike/Look seatpost "matching set" and never liked the Ergopost. One and only Look product I haven't been really happy with.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*I hear ya*

Yeah, my 381 has been nothing short of awesome - no complaits whatsoever. I suppose you are right in that the Ergoo post just doesn't measure up. I'm gonna give it one more try (since I have a spare) and if that fails I'm going with the USE Alien alloy post. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## raygunner80 (Oct 24, 2005)

ive had the 381frame and ergo 2 post for over a year, never had any problems other than after six months a weird clicking noise that i could never trace. thouoght it was the headset, stem, bars, even pulled the bb. ended up the seatpost binder was a tiny but loose. that took care of that and i never had any other problems, than again i have the non gloss version and never used any grease so.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*odd..*

I've owned a KG381 for two seasons and still have a KG461 with the same type of clamp. I've never had a single problem, using FSA K-force light carbon seatpost on the KG461. I never used carbon assembly paste or a torque wrench on the clamp bolt either. Perhaps weighing 135-140 helps. 

I prefer posts with a 2-bolt rocker style seat rail clamp like the K-Force, Selcof or ITM Millennium (available in Al of CF). With the slack STA on the KG 381, I first used an aluminum ITM post with setback and later a Thomson no-setback post.

I've never done any serious looking for this obvious and simple solution to seatpost slippage, but perhaps someone makes a secondary clamping ring that would fit the 25mm post and set immediately on top of the seat tube, so the post wouldn't slip. It would look much like a standard seat tube clamp, but the ID would be smaller.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah maybe I just need to lose some weight.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the ergo post on my KG241 and weight 220 without any problems! - What carbon paste did they use? As far as I know there are only 2 good types - Tacx & FSA, they are like small particles of Gel that compress when torqued and therefore reduce the need to over torque so if you have to use one make sure its one of these ... I didn't use it on mine as there was no need.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I've never had a problem with post slippage on a 381 but the clamp would always come loose after 2 or 3 hours...I've been using a cheap old american classic and just got a thomson for a jalabert special edition I just bought but I think I'm going to have to saw off the bottom because the seat tube narrows down..

Anyway I have 3 ergo2 posts...2 matte and one gloss. 2 have clamps. If anyone needs an ergo 2 seat post let me know ... pm me....


----------



## wrongrobot (Jul 4, 2007)

I also recently picked up a Jalabert Edition 381 and was planning on dropping in my Ergo post from the last Look this weekend (actually, the only component of THAT bike I still have, thanks to thievery!)... I never really noted any post slippage on either Look, but I have on other bikes...


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Posts*

Many years ago, back around 01'-04', I had a 281, then upgraded to a 381 and then a 481. I ran ErgoPosts on all of them and never had a problem. Back when I owned those bikes I was probably around 195-210lbs. I am not 100% sure, but I think the posts were matte finish on the 281 and 381, and gloss on the 481.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks everybody for sharing your experiences. At this point the only logical explanation is that the binder bolt is coming loose over time - I've now got the torque dialed in and will check it regularly. :thumbsup:


----------

